# Car RadioAmp Wattage Question???????



## mjwidd (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm going to be starting over clean with new setup, My last amp shorted out some how and took my front speakers with it.

The Jvc head I'm looking at puts out 45 watts per channel. The Alpine Amp. Also puts out 45 watts per channel and it's a 4 channel unit. What rated speakers would I be looking to get.

Does the amp's output cancel the head units out put. Someone told me it's better to Overdrive a speaker than underdrive it, Is this true. Could someone clarify this for me.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

With the amplifier you have more control over what goes to your speakers. The output from the cd player would not matter in this case because you would connect your midrange speakers to the amplifier. Ohh and you can't under drive a speaker...otherwise we would all be doing it when we turn the volume down.


----------

